# hello from Rockport, TX.



## Chasin' Tails Rockport (Dec 3, 2018)

Hello folks, Andy Hernandez Here, Living in Rockport for 9 years after retiring from San Antonio PD. Love the place been fishing here for a long time. Love the site, and hope to contribute to it! thanks for the add!
Andy


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

Glad you retired. It’s not much fun anymore


----------



## Chasin' Tails Rockport (Dec 3, 2018)

it was a great ride!


----------



## Caddis (Feb 2, 2020)

Have you met Chris Fowler down in RP yet?


----------



## Chasin' Tails Rockport (Dec 3, 2018)

Caddis said:


> Have you met Chris Fowler down in RP yet?


yes sir! heading to the shop







right now!


----------



## Chasin' Tails Rockport (Dec 3, 2018)

View attachment 182690

this was a couple days ago!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome aboard Andy. Enjoy your retirement.


----------



## Chasin' Tails Rockport (Dec 3, 2018)

Thank you! Glad to be here!


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

Welcome and greetings from across the bay and down a piece in Seadrift. If you are ever my way give me a heads up and we can have a happy hour at La Terraza…

Micheal


----------



## Chasin' Tails Rockport (Dec 3, 2018)

sounds good! next time Im at Jacks, Ill holla!!


----------



## Parker_Fleming (Jul 24, 2021)

Hey there! I'm in Corpus but venture up to Rockport/AP to fish a lot!


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi, Andy. Bruce Jefferis here and I live in Rockport too. We’re in the Islands of Rockport neighborhood about half-way to APass. Would be nice to meet you sometime.


----------



## Chasin' Tails Rockport (Dec 3, 2018)

Parker_Fleming said:


> Hey there! I'm in Corpus but venture up to Rockport/AP to fish a lot!


Cool deal parker, fall and winter looks promising!


----------



## Chasin' Tails Rockport (Dec 3, 2018)

Bruce J said:


> Hi, Andy. Bruce Jefferis here and I live in Rockport too. We’re in the Islands of Rockport neighborhood about half-way to APass. Would be nice to meet you sometime.


Hey Bruce, sounds great, give me shout, 2104789480. Fishing tomorrow, wed, and sat.


----------



## Atxsalt (Oct 21, 2020)

Welcome and very jealous of retirement maybe in five years I can join your ranks.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Chasin' Tails Rockport said:


> Hello folks, Andy Hernandez Here, Living in Rockport for 9 years after retiring from San Antonio PD. Love the place been fishing here for a long time. Love the site, and hope to contribute to it! thanks for the add!
> Andy


Congrats on the retirement! It’s soooo nice that everyday is Saturday!👍


----------

